# Phragmipedium Pink Panther (schlimii 'Pink Ice' x fischeri 'Tony')



## Jaljala (Oct 27, 2017)

Now this is one I REALLY like :drool::drool:, jackpot on first bloom !
From Woodstream Orchids


----------



## abax (Oct 27, 2017)

Perfection! I love it!


----------



## chris20 (Oct 27, 2017)

Gorgeous.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 28, 2017)

Just stunning!
David


----------



## GuRu (Oct 28, 2017)

It looks really good.......and nowadays a three-day beard is very common and in vogue.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 28, 2017)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

OH MY!!! Totally! The best of the best!! :smitten:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 28, 2017)

What a gorgeous little flower! I love the saturated colour and how chunky it is. :clap:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh yeah, that turned out very well. Good job. Is it awarded/awardable?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 28, 2017)

Will have to alert the Goldners on this one.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 28, 2017)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## eteson (Oct 28, 2017)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2017)

Good shape and color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StreetVariety (Oct 28, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2017)

A Beauty !!!! Jean


----------



## Jaicigy (Oct 29, 2017)

Very colorful nice one...enjoy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2017)

Jackpot is right! That has to be the best one yet.


----------



## blondie (Oct 31, 2017)

A superb flower and great colour


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 1, 2017)

Beautiful !


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best one I've ever seen!


----------



## John M (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2017)

Smoke'in Hot!!! You hit the Lotto for sure.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 14, 2017)

The best I've seen. IMHO you should have it judged if you can.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 14, 2017)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrchidIsa (Nov 15, 2017)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

SO PERFECT!!!!! Best phrag ever! (for me  )


----------



## Dandrobium (Nov 15, 2017)

Wonderful, cute little bloom! Great colour and texture to it!!


----------



## John M (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey Stephane, did you get my p.m.?


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 21, 2017)

Daammmmmmmnnnn I'll have to show Tony


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 21, 2017)

Tony ( the guy the parent is named for) says "Wow, awesome!"


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 21, 2017)

Did you take any measurements?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Tony ( the guy the parent is named for) says "Wow, awesome!"



If you see Tony O, try to get some some of his nice Sue Omeis from him You will be very happy.


----------



## Jaljala (Nov 24, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Did you take any measurements?



No I didn't. Second bud will open in a few days, I can measure that one.


----------



## raymond (Nov 24, 2017)

very nice


----------



## eaborne (Nov 27, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2021)

Really a nice one!!!!! Love it!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 1, 2021)

What more can be said?? Pretty awesome!!


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 1, 2021)

Well, that post is a little old but it was reactivated just in time... here is the current bloom... the plants has grown slowly but is now strong enough to throw 2 spikes and 4 new growths at once. Flower is chubbier than ever


----------



## cpmaniac (Mar 1, 2021)

That is exceptional!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 5, 2021)

Wonderful Phragmipedium! Nicely done


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll repeat what I said in 2017, you hit the Lotto!


----------



## FrankRC (Mar 11, 2021)

This is a beautiful _Phrag. schlimii_.


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 11, 2021)

FrankRC said:


> This is a beautiful _Phrag. schlimii_.


It is not the species Phrag schlimii. It is a cross between it and Phrag fischeri which is called Pink Panther


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 11, 2021)

Here is todays new flower (quick phone picture, no high quality) on the second growth from that plant. Too bad the other flower from the different growth dropped 2 days ago... no duet for the picture


----------



## ScientistKen (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow, great contrast on the color! Nice form too.


----------



## FrankRC (Mar 12, 2021)

Jaljala said:


> It is not the species Phrag schlimii. It is a cross between it and Phrag fischeri which is called Pink Panther



Fischer ia a synonym of schlimii. As described fischeri doesn't, and never existed in nature. Your plant, in fact all Pink Panthers, are crosses between two different forms of schlimii. 

I respectfully refer all to the year end Phragmipedium edition of the Orchid Digest as well as a two part article on the names associated with schlimii coming later this year.

Kind regards,


----------



## FrankRC (Mar 12, 2021)

There is a joint Paph Guild/Paph forum virtual speakers day a week from Saturday, March 20th. I will be giving a lecture on Phrag. schlimii and I encourage anyone who still thinks fischeri is a species to attend. I do a deep dive into the name and natural populations throughout Colombia.

Best,


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 12, 2021)

FrankRC said:


> There is a joint Paph Guild/Paph forum virtual speakers day a week from Saturday, March 20th. I will be giving a lecture on Phrag. schlimii and I encourage anyone who still thinks fischeri is a species to attend. I do a deep dive into the name and natural populations throughout Colombia.
> 
> Best,


Thank you Frank for your clarification. Sor)ry about my initital answer, I didn't realize who you were () and I was not aware of any change in taxonomy. I am keeping the original name given by the breeder (Woodstream Orchids)but I will put a note somewhere to remember.


----------



## FrankRC (Mar 14, 2021)

Jaljala said:


> Thank you Frank for your clarification. Sor)ry about my initital answer, I didn't realize who you were () and I was not aware of any change in taxonomy. I am keeping the original name given by the breeder (Woodstream Orchids)but I will put a note somewhere to remember.



The change in taxonomy for all of the names associated with _schlimii _is recent, and will be finalized in a two part article in the Orchid Digest this year. This species got out of hand, and to be honest, ridiculous, very quickly. _Schlimii_ went from one variable species after 150 years to 8 different names in a 25 year period. _Schlimii, _like all species of phragmjpedium, is an ochlospecies. "Ochlo" is derived from the greek word which means "irregular crown or mob", and that does sum up _schlimii _and every other species in the genus. I do expect some pushback, especially from those who profit from a lot of different names, but this is and has been, expected.

I was considering putting up a post to give readers here a peak at the upcoming work and research done in support of the reclassifications, however I have had some bad experiences with this site over the years. There always seems to be a small minority of members who come and go, who insult, degrade, and demean other members and I have chosen to not to post much over the years. 

We should always keep the original tags. They are part of the history of a plant and as silly as this sounds I cherish some of my old tags as much as the plants. I still have tags from sellers dating back to the 1980's. Even if the plant died, I kept the tag. What I do in a situation like this is just put a new tag in behind or in front of the old tag and put a date and some relevant information on it and leave it like that.

Woodstream is one of the better sources for phrag hybrids. I have known Bill for well over 20 years and readily refer most of the people who ask me for a source to him, especially for hybrids. I got my Dick Clements from him as well as a few other phrags and epidendrums over the years and I am always very happy with what I receive. Even if you, me, or anyone else disagrees as to what the correct name is for a plant, Bill sells quality plants. 

Best regards,


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you Frank, I appreciate your explanation and the time you took to post it!


----------

